# Just Test Drove a Cruze 2.0D



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry if this is a frivolous thread, but I just test drove a new 2014 Cruze 2.0D, and let me just say, WOW!!

I love my torquey little 1.4L turbo, but the 2.0D is just a whole other (better) animal. At 75 mph on the freeway humming along at 2,000 rpm, barely touch the pedal and it pushes up to 85 without any trouble, and it is just as quiet as the 1.4L in my opinion. Even on the outside, once it is warmed up, there is just a tiny bit more diesel knock than the normal clicking of the cams on the 1.4L turbo. In the car on the road, it is barely noticeable.

Okay, I know a lot of you guys already have them and know these things, but I loved it so much I just had to say it! Now to convince myself and my wife it's worth the cost to upgrade!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

no question its worth the cost- mpg, longevity, resale valve and of course the coolness factor!
the more people that buy them proves to the manf. that we want them and they will design more models that are diesel powered!!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I switched from a Tahoe to a Cruze Diesel. 

I gave almost nothing up and gained incredible range and fuel economy. 

It feels just as powerful to drive as the 5.7 L in the Tahoe. I like best that I can go 550 miles with my driving mix between fill ups. Much less time wasted at the 'gas' station. 

I took a calculated risk as an early adopter. I lived through the LF9 days so I understood the risks. But so far I've had no regrets with the Cruze Diesel. 

My true torture test will be to live with it through a winter. If it makes it through without getting stuck in the snow, or failing to start in the cold, then it will be a complete success. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Tomko said:


> I switched from a Tahoe to a Cruze Diesel.
> 
> I gave almost nothing up and gained incredible range and fuel economy.
> 
> ...


Can't talk about snow driving, but have just gone through 2 winters without a single starting hiccup between 32F and 117F. Makes no difference whether the engine is cold or up to normal it just starts and I have never used the glow plugs.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

As someone who's put 25000 miles on one, I can say it's absolutely worth the money! Fantastic car. Thanks for the post!


----------



## KMGLTZ (Oct 31, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I switched from a Tahoe to a Cruze Diesel.
> 
> I gave almost nothing up and gained incredible range and fuel economy.
> 
> ...


i dont know about anyone else but my Cruze is horrible in the snow... great car everywhere else


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

KMGLTZ said:


> i dont know about anyone else but my Cruze is horrible in the snow... great car everywhere else


The diesel has more weight on the front wheels, so it should be better in snow than your ECO!


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Aussie said:


> The diesel has more weight on the front wheels, so it should be better in snow than your ECO!


I hope you're right. I have a lot of winter driving ahead of me. Haha


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

It's a great car and by far my favorite Cruze model. Maybe your wife should take a test drive too. I'm sure she would love it. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i live 15 miles up a mountain logging road, my commute to work is 8hrs thru the rocky mountains

the car is fine in snow.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

We haven't and probably won't get a lot of snow, but I would think lowering the air pressure in the front tires would help with traction in snow. With as much weight as it has on the front end, it should be better than any rear wheel drive car.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

When I walked into the Chevy dealership over Memorial Day weekend I was driving a 2011 Cruze 1.4T ECO. I left the dealership driving the 2014 Cruze TD and have not regretted the upgrade for one minute.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

That's awesome jpm84092! GM had some Cruze TD's available for us reps to test drive a few weeks ago. I drove one and didn't want to get out of it! The TD is a great choice. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> That's awesome jpm84092! GM had some Cruze TD's available for us reps to test drive a few weeks ago. I drove one and didn't want to get out of it! The TD is a great choice.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Well Jackie, if you want true credibility on this site, put your money where your mouth (keyboard) is, and become an owner like most of us on this site. If your experience is anything like mine, you will not regret it for a moment.

Jim


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I know, I know Jim. The only reason that I have not gotten a Cruze yet is that I only live 5 minutes away from my job and walking distance from pretty much everything else plus parking in Downtown Detroit is pretty expensive. These are the only reasons that I am holding off for now but I really do love the TD! When I do need to purchase a car its definitely my #1 choice. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

I would like to put my 2 cents into this. I was looking at the TD when shopping at different cruze packages. I feel GM screwed up when they put the TD in the higher options group. The cheapest I could find was $23800. My eco was $19,250. The amount of miles I do a year (about 20k) the TD is not worth it to me. I really wished that GM put the TD in the eco package, No leather, no moonroof , no nothing. So the price could be at $20,500 roughly. if I did 30k or miles a year then I might of bought one but til then not for me.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Initially I questioned all the stnadard features on the car but I actually am glad it has everything it has. The heated seats are a nice bonus. I do like leather and these seats are decent. The remote start might not be the most beneficial thing on a diesel but it is pretty cool to have it. Would be more a benefit in the summer than winter since the AC doesn't require the engine to warm up. Plus, idling a cold diesel in the winter isn't a good idea - I think due to fuel dilution. Mylink is nice and I use it all the time. I've used Onstar a few times too (but I don't think it's worth $30 a month). I guess it all really comes down to personal preferences.


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

Until I see a 6MT option for the TD, I don't think I'll be acquiring one..


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

It is all personal preference when it comes to the Diesel vs. a gas Cruze. I have always been a fan of diesel technology and it sucks that the EPA screws over people who like diesel (with the price at the pump, emissions etc). I would love VW or GM to come out with a hybrid diesel and see what MPG is could get. I am willing to be it could reach 100mpg but I am sure there is a reason why they have not tried it yet. Once warranties run out and more tuning becomes available I cannot wait to see how the performance improves on this engine. The beauty of diesel is that it can be tuned so much better then a gas engine and once you emission bs is gone and it has a good tune who knows what kind of mpg numbers it could reach.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

i have to agree with gnfanatic
i think GM should have offered the motor in every trim level, some people/companies would have bought them just for the MPG but dont want all the bells and whistles
my wifes however has everything what a great car
couple things i would change but not a big deal
want to have option of turning auto locks off
wish it was an option to get the black and tan interior
and i think the rims are ugly
needs better badging

cant wait for it to be out of warranty so i can buy a delete kit and get rid of all the STUPID emission crap that hurts modern day diesels


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

So great to see people so excited about this car. It really is the best thing to hit dealers in a while. The new C7 is nice but the Cruze Diesel is a game changer. The US auto makers now see that we want diesels. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Until I see a 6MT option for the TD, I don't think I'll be acquiring one.. :frown:


 I agree - and maybe chop the price a little.


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

I can see it now.. a 2.0TD Cruze, Summit White, 6MT manual transmission, black leather interior, sunroof, MyLink.....


.....(and then I woke up from my dream!)


----------

